# NYC to Newport, RI



## kathyj0205 (Jul 15, 2008)

I scored big.  I have 4 nights at MC in NYC for Mother's Day 2009 and 4 nights at the Inn at Long Wharf following that.  What's the best way to get to Newport?  I figure we'll have to rent a car in Manhattan, but do I go thru Long Isalnd and take the ferry(or is there one in May or is there one at all?), or go thru Connecticut?  This is a spur of the moment trip - even if it is 10 months away, so we have no agenda and no expectations.  DH has said no more trips, but when the MC was available, I grabbed it anyway.  We've never been to this part of the country, so I'm looking forward to this alot.  Any help is appreciated.

Kathy


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm sure Easterners will be along to give exact advice, but you might check Amtrak.  We were amazed that when two seniors travel, one is free, and the schedules are pretty convenient; you might be able to take a train to Newport.


----------



## Jbart74 (Jul 15, 2008)

KathyJed said:


> I scored big.  I have 4 nights at MC in NYC for Mother's Day 2009 and 4 nights at the Inn at Long Wharf following that.  What's the best way to get to Newport?  I figure we'll have to rent a car in Manhattan, but do I go thru Long Isalnd and take the ferry(or is there one in May or is there one at all?), or go thru Connecticut?  This is a spur of the moment trip - even if it is 10 months away, so we have no agenda and no expectations.  DH has said no more trips, but when the MC was available, I grabbed it anyway.  We've never been to this part of the country, so I'm looking forward to this alot.  Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Kathy



I live in Western Mass and spend lots of time in both NYC and RI.  I would start by saying that there is really NO reason to EVER rent a car in NYC.  It's not necessary for enjoying your vacation and it's super expensive compared to everywhere else in the country.  For the trip to Newport, I would take Amtrak from Penn Station in NYC to Kingston, RI. (about $50) From there, it's a 20 minute drive to Newport.  You could rent a car in Kingston much cheaper than in NYC or you could arrange for a car service or Taxi (maybe $30) to take you to Newport and, once there, rent Scooters (mopeds) which are much fun in that part of the country in May. If mopeds aren't your style, Newport is fairly small and easy to navigate on foot as well.

Hope this helps!  Have fun!

John B


----------



## Conan (Jul 15, 2008)

If you're absolutely paranoid about driving (out of) Manhattan, you could take a Metro North train from New York's Grand Central Station to New Haven, or alternatively an Amtrak train from New York's Penn Station to New Haven - - there's an Avis office in the New Haven Station (reserve in advance on-line) -- and drive on from there. [Metro North is substantially cheaper than Amtrak although it is less comfortable, more crowded, and makes more local stops]

But personally I would rent a car in Manhattan, commencing the rental on the day I was leaving NYC. We've used Budget at West 49th Street, about a half mile west of the MC. You may find better locations with other agencies.

The route from NYC to Newport is along the Connecticut coast on I-95 - - no ferry needed. 

There are two routes out of town - - either up the West Side Highway and then east along the Cross Bronx Expressway (which is I-95), or up the FDR (East River) Drive taking the Triboro Bridge to the Bronx and follow signs to New England Thruway (which is also I-95). 

Each route requires some tricky lane changes to stay on course. 

Check a map and you'll see that once in Rhode Island there's an exit from I-95 that takes you directly to Newport.

[P.S. A real New Yorker going via the FDR would avoid the toll by taking the Willis Avenue Bridge instead of the Triboro, but that's not for beginners. _See_ Bonfire of the Vanities: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bonfire_of_the_Vanities_%28film%29 ]


----------



## Moosie (Jul 15, 2008)

Anytime leaving from RI and going into NYC we would drive to Stamford Ct, then take the train into NYC.

About a 3 hour drive to or from Narragansett,  to get to Newport just add about another 30-45 minute drive.  But I don't know if there is car rental at Stamford.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 15, 2008)

If you are not accustomed to driving in the New York area, I agree that you should take a train to Stamford, New Haven or maybe Providence and then rent a car.  I think Metro North trains go out of Grand Central and Amtrack leave from Penn Station.  New Haven is the last stop on Metro North but Amtrack can take you to Providence R.I. (you could even take the Acela to Providence which is fast and fancier). Check these cities for rental car places (maybe Enterprise Car Rental has some good locations).  You can probably return the car at a different location.


----------



## Linda74 (Jul 15, 2008)

And should you decide to drive, I-95 through Ct. is terrible during rush hour....which is about 7 to 9 AM and 3 to 7 pm.....so you don't want to be driving towards NYC in the morning or away in the afternoon....
Metro North is not that bad....and probably a better option to train to Ct. and rent a car in New Haven....or one of the stops along the way....


----------



## kathyj0205 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the great advice.  We had originally wanted to do the train to Washington, but Newport sounded like more fun.  I didn't know we could train it up there.  We are Midwesterners, and used to wide open spaces on the highway, but city traffic soesn't bother my DH. Not since the time in the 80's we had a full size van in NYC that overheated on 42nd street.  After that, anything is easy. 

We have rented in Manhattan before, and travelled to Atlantic City.  Getting out of the city wasn't that bad.  But since we'll be flying out of Providence, I like the idea of the train to Providence and then renting. 

Thanks again.  I knew that TUGGERS would know the answers.

Kathy


----------

